# Wisteria "Tree" maintenance



## Mountaineer (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,
I've got this here Wisteria "tree" in my front yard. I dunno how old it is cuz I got it with the house, didn't plant it myself. I put tree in quotes because I have been told it's a vine that is pruned to form a tree. I dunno how to take care of this thing. It doesn't seem to flower right and it leans. Anyone here know how to keep these up and make 'em flower nice?

Thanks!


----------



## Sprig (Feb 1, 2008)

One of my favorite flowering plants, they'll get huge and old if well maintained (google largest whisteria or do a search here as they've been covered before with links too). They are a lot of work but well worth it imho.
This'll give you most of the info you'll need but as Brian Minter said the other day on CBC 'Best way to learn pruning is to get out and do it!', anyways check here > http://www.plantamnesty.org/pruning_topics/pt_wisteria.htm



Serge


----------

